# RS is supposed to be a temporary job, not longterm career



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

The only reason I do RS is because I am working on other projects that hopefully will pay off in the future. I use the schedule flexibility and wait time to work work on my projects. If you're one of those people that sits around socializing while waiting for rides, then you have basically defined yourself as a loser because you have basically shown RS is your career rather than a stepping stone.

If you are counting on Uber to be a permanent long term job or career, you are sadly mistaken..... If you don't have something else going on then you should quit r
RS and get a regular job and do RS on the side.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

trust me, this is a thread that has been beat to death . . . .
not that I disagree with you . . 
but we have seen it multiple times before


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

DDW said:


> The only reason I do right here is because I am working on other projects that hopefully will pay off in the future. I use the schedule flexibility and wait time to work work on my projects. If you're one of those people that sits around socializing while waiting for rides, then you have basically defined yourself as a loser because you have basically shown RS is your career rather than a stepping stone.
> 
> If you are counting on Uber to be a permanent long term job or career, you are sadly mistaken..... If you don't have something else going on then you should quit r
> RS and get a regular job and do RS on the side.


It sure isnt a stepping stone up. If I was younger I would probably be looking for something else.
I can go get a crappy job when I get deactivated..


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Not an issue for me, although I've been driving over 4 years, it's not my main job. I enjoy it, so I'll do it as long as I continue to enjoy it. And not a day longer or shorter. LOL


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Rideshare is what you make of it. There is no rule in life that says you have to live it in a certain way. You can make it a full time job or a stepping stone. Either choice is valid.

In my opinion you are not a loser if you are out there working for a living.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

OMG, some actual positivity on this forum!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

as long as it's stay profitable... 

Or until the other train pulls in to switch tracks.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

DDW said:


> The only reason I do right here is because I am working on other projects that hopefully will pay off in the future. I use the schedule flexibility and wait time to work work on my projects. If you're one of those people that sits around socializing while waiting for rides, then you have basically defined yourself as a loser because you have basically shown RS is your career rather than a stepping stone.
> 
> If you are counting on Uber to be a permanent long term job or career, you are sadly mistaken..... If you don't have something else going on then you should quit r
> RS and get a regular job and do RS on the side.


Wait...you mean this is not "your only job"?! (one the more evocative questions pax like to pose...jump in my car, and ask "soooo, is THIS your only job???"...as if "yes, driving you and yours from point A to point B is my station in my life, my only reason for existing"..can you imagine ordering a McD's meal and asking the cashier that same question???


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

#1husler said:


> Wait...you mean this is not "your only job"?! (one the more evocative questions pax like to pose...jump in my car, and ask "soooo, is THIS your only job???"...as if "yes, driving you and yours from point A to point B is my station in my life, my only reason for existing"..can you imagine ordering a McD's meal and asking the cashier that same question???


 It's like being a det-cord tester.. 

It's exciting till it's not.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Alot of good answers. Who cares what passengers think. My buddy does this usually on weekends. He was full time. Great car payment or family money. As xtra


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I definitely don't care what passengers think since I'm taking them to McDonald's to start their shift. I know without a doubt I make triple what 95% of my passengers make, I just don't care.


----------



## Captain Floppy (Dec 5, 2020)

I want to punch this thread in the mouth


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Aside from working full time position, RS is just a means to make and extra 1200-1500 $$ a month to pay for things like car, gas and credit card bills. Most helpful!


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Rideshare is my side job.
Food delivery is my career.
Am I still a loser?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Rideshare is my side job.
> Food delivery is my career.
> Am I still a loser?


You would have had to driven a taxi then drove for uber after. 

A total loser would be doing both taxi and Uber...... Still


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

DDW said:


> The only reason I do right here is because I am working on other projects that hopefully will pay off in the future. I use the schedule flexibility and wait time to work work on my projects. If you're one of those people that sits around socializing while waiting for rides, then you have basically defined yourself as a loser because you have basically shown RS is your career rather than a stepping stone.
> 
> If you are counting on Uber to be a permanent long term job or career, you are sadly mistaken..... If you don't have something else going on then you should quit r
> RS and get a regular job and do RS on the side.


I'm sure the ants here like being called "losers". 

Is someone who did all the right things, but then happened to build a set of job skills that had lost its market value while his age made corporations put him into the category of "too expensive to health-insure and train", a "loser"?

I think, sir, that with this post, you have put yourself into the category of a33.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

DDW said:


> The only reason I do right here is because I am working on other projects that hopefully will pay off in the future. I use the schedule flexibility and wait time to work work on my projects. If you're one of those people that sits around socializing while waiting for rides, then you have basically defined yourself as a loser because you have basically shown RS is your career rather than a stepping stone.
> 
> If you are counting on Uber to be a permanent long term job or career, you are sadly mistaken..... If you don't have something else going on then you should quit r
> RS and get a regular job and do RS on the side.


Guessing that since none of your projects have come to fruition, they will all eventually fail.

Then: part time at Burger King or full time rideshare?

With rideshare, it may be possible to move out of your parent's basement.

Good luck.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

@Uberyouber


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> With rideshare, it may be possible to move out of your parent's basement.


Yeah? Is that so? Well, that should make your parents happy!
Let’s us know if you succeed.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Ya neener neener neener


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

nobody aims for RS to be a career. i'll even include BLACK level in that. RS is something you crash into due to some reason or schedule need. Great for a side gig and extra $$; kinda shyte for a career to pay the bills on a long term basis. Well, not rent or a mortgage.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

The voice program knows neener neener neener but it can't determine the difference between ... cockroach Cox stroke!


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

Ok Dara stfu already, we know you want to import Indians who will work for 15 rupees an hour.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

New2This said:


> View attachment 608702
> 
> 
> View attachment 608703
> ...


DARN..

I was gonna post the cartoon one...


When the "Beating a dead horse" meme is to the point where we are beating a dead horse by posting a gif of beating a dead horse you need to stand back and go "I think this has been debated too much"


But to the original topic.

It's sad at this point, really really sad.

Cab drivers get into this and they do it for decades. I've been doing it a decade and compared to many of the cab drivers around here i've only been doing it like 11 years...

ONLY 11 years.

I've Had discussions with a few comparing the recovery of the covid business collapse with the collapse of the business after 911.

The good news is that the business is recovering faster than it did back almost 20 years ago...


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yeah? Is that so? Well, that should make your parents happy!
> Let’s us know if you succeed.


Unfortunately, both of my parents have passed away.

Seems I'm an orphan.

So, you making fun of orphans now?

Typical.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> In my opinion you are not a loser if you are out there working for a living.


The contempt for the lower working class in America has been a real problem for years. If you aren't some prestigious regional manager pushing papers in some opulent office building near lower Manhattan, you're a total failure. Of course, you have to surrender all of your life to a corporation to become that gleaming tower of success.

That's precisely why companies like Uber and Lyft can exploit America's bottom-heavy labor market. People are beat down by the dog-eat-dog career maze, so when a gig comes along promising you complete control over your own schedule, it sounds like a great opportunity. Of course, you'll have to surrender your vehicle and your dignity in order to keep Uber/Lyft's paxhole clients happy. And even then, it might not be enough.

Rideshare is my way of filling in the small holes my other job (a crappy W-2 gig) cannot. I do enjoy the freedom to make my own schedule, and I'm lucky that I don't need to drive many RS miles every month to make the budget balance. Ridesharing is such a neat concept. I'm happy to be part of such an interesting transportation and social innovation.

I just wish it wasn't dominated by two incompetent and amoral companies like Lyft and Uber.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

rkozy said:


> The contempt for the lower working class in America has been a real problem for years. If you aren't some prestigious regional manager pushing papers in some opulent office building near lower Manhattan, you're a total failure. Of course, you have to surrender all of your life to a corporation to become that gleaming tower of success.
> 
> That's precisely why companies like Uber and Lyft can exploit America's bottom-heavy labor market. People are beat down by the dog-eat-dog career maze, so when a gig comes along promising you complete control over your own schedule, it sounds like a great opportunity. Of course, you'll have to surrender your vehicle and your dignity in order to keep Uber/Lyft's paxhole clients happy. And even then, it might not be enough.
> 
> ...


Not a recent phenomenon.

Been going on for thousands of years.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

DDW said:


> The only reason I do right here is because I am working on other projects that hopefully will pay off in the future. I use the schedule flexibility and wait time to work work on my projects. If you're one of those people that sits around socializing while waiting for rides, then you have basically defined yourself as a loser because you have basically shown RS is your career rather than a stepping stone.
> 
> If you are counting on Uber to be a permanent long term job or career, you are sadly mistaken..... If you don't have something else going on then you should quit r
> RS and get a regular job and do RS on the side.


And you're expecting me to take career advice from an..........Uber Driver??


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Rideshare is my side job.
> Food delivery is my career.
> Am I still a loser?


Lol......RS is my side job, McDonald's is my career. Am I still a loser?
LOL


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Unfortunately, both of my parents have passed away.
> Seems I'm an orphan. So, you making fun of orphans now?


No, not making fun of orphans. Just making fun of you.
But yeah, how unfortunate you never got a chance to move out of your parents basement and make them proud before they passed away.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> I'm sure the ants here like being called "losers".
> 
> Is someone who did all the right things, but then happened to build a set of job skills that had lost its market value while his age made corporations





Judge and Jury said:


> Guessing that since none of your projects have come to fruition, they will all eventually fail.
> 
> Then: part time at Burger King or full time rideshare?
> 
> ...


LOL.....Some projects take awhile. You must be thinking of grt rich quick schemes...


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> No, not making fun of orphans. Just making fun of you.
> But yeah, how unfortunate you never got a chance to move out of your parents basement and make them proud before they passed away.


You act as though you know me. Sorry, you don't and are just making assumptions and announcing them as fact. Sorry to disappoint you, but your assumptions are wrong...Do you feel better now that you got to vent and destress from your tough RS shift were you lost more money than you made?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

DDW said:


> Lol......RS is my side job, McDonald's is my career. Am I still a loser?
> LOL


Nope.

As long as you are not thrown into debtor's prison or shipped to Australia, seems you are good.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

rkozy said:


> The contempt for the lower working class in America has been a real problem for years. If you aren't some prestigious regional manager pushing papers in some opulent office building near lower Manhattan, you're a total failure. Of course, you have to surrender all of your life to a corporation to become that gleaming tower of success.
> 
> That's precisely why companies like Uber and Lyft can exploit America's bottom-heavy labor market. People are beat down by the dog-eat-dog career maze, so when a gig comes along promising you complete control over your own schedule, it sounds like a great opportunity. Of course, you'll have to surrender your vehicle and your dignity in order to keep Uber/Lyft's paxhole clients happy. And even then, it might not be enough.
> 
> ...


SUPER GOOD comment. This post is generating some good discussions aside from a couple of trolls. The Forum was getting pretty stale for a while there. Thanks for you good points. 🙂


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> No, not making fun of orphans. Just making fun of you.
> But yeah, how unfortunate you never got a chance to move out of your parents basement and make them proud before they passed away.


Seems you are beating a dead horse in trying to be humorous.

Saw a bunch of horse beating memes on this forum today. Do I need to repost them here?

By the way, haven't seen one of your fart jokes lately.

What's up with that?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

DDW said:


> You act as though you know me. Sorry, you don't and are just making assumptions and announcing them as fact. Sorry to disappoint you, but your assumptions are wrong...Do you feel better now that you got to vent and destress from your tough RS shift were you lost more money than you made?


You misunderstand.

That fool was replying to one of my comments.

By the way, your op insulted full time drivers.

On the other hand, not even one of your projects has resulted in profits.

Seems I am replying to two obnoxious fools in the same post.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> No, not making fun of orphans. Just making fun of you.
> But yeah, how unfortunate you never got a chance to move out of your parents basement and make them proud before they passed away.


I gotta admit.

I have never in my life seen an avatar that so closely resembles its author.

Seems you fit the Goober Pyle persona exactly.

Good choice.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

rkozy said:


> Ridesharing is such a neat concept. I'm happy to be part of such an interesting transportation and social innovation.
> 
> I just wish it wasn't dominated by two incompetent and amoral companies like Lyft and Uber.


If it weren't corporations like Lyft or Uber, it would be 2 other amoral corporations.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Thank you for this enlightening thread. While Uber may have been widely available since 2014 or so, it’s about time someone said something.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Volvonaut said:


> Thank you for this enlightening thread. While Uber may have been widely available since 2014 or so, it’s about time someone said something.


OMG.

Your sarcasm is sublime.

I am dense. Took me a while to realize your point.

Thank you. Please post more often.


----------



## kenyarc (Aug 18, 2020)

DDW said:


> The only reason I do RS is because I am working on other projects that hopefully will pay off in the future. I use the schedule flexibility and wait time to work work on my projects. If you're one of those people that sits around socializing while waiting for rides, then you have basically defined yourself as a loser because you have basically shown RS is your career rather than a stepping stone.
> 
> If you are counting on Uber to be a permanent long term job or career, you are sadly mistaken..... If you don't have something else going on then you should quit r
> RS and get a regular job and do RS on the side.


I hate when people give bad advice or tell me what I am supposed to do. Societal rules about how one is supposed to live their life are full of crap. If RS makes you money and you enjoy doing it, and you are making enough money to pay your bills, then screw what anybody else says....RS for it as long as you like.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> a stepping stone


A stepping stone too....what?


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

DDW said:


> You act as though you know me. Sorry, you don't and are just making assumptions and announcing them as fact.


Kinda how you acted when you preached to everybody what they should do with their personal lives and careers?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

DDW said:


> SUPER GOOD comment. This post is generating some good discussions aside from a couple of trolls. The Forum was getting pretty stale for a while there. Thanks for you good points. 🙂


Thanks for the kind reply.

There are enough serious participants in this forum to make it worth my while. Rideshare is such an interesting business. I've been doing it for nearly three years, and I still find it fascinating. It's like crossing a taxi cab with a roulette wheel, while you use a Tinder-like app to "score" rides. You just never know how your luck is going to turn out, and the thrill of the gamble keeps me in the game. During my first few months driving, I actually became addicted to the job. It was just so random and interesting. The money wasn't even a consideration.

Rideshare really is the lowest rung of entry-level employment. This is even below fast food work, IMO. But, I enjoy doing it most days and it is a function society definitely needs. There's no shame in being a rideshare driver, whether you're doing five hours a week, or ten hours a day.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> If it weren't corporations like Lyft or Uber, it would be 2 other amoral corporations.


Probably. America seems to be okay with a few large companies using and abusing "human resources" to turn a large profit for the investor class. What does that say about us as a country? I think we all deserve better, but nobody is really offering it. So, you take what you can.


----------



## Ski-U-Uber (Feb 2, 2020)

I'm in a better financial position right now than I've ever been. This is my fourth year doing rideshare full-time.


----------



## Ski-U-Uber (Feb 2, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> It sure isnt a stepping stone up. If I was younger I would probably be looking for something else.
> I can go get a crappy job when I get deactivated..


This is so true! When Uber, Lyft, Grubhub, and DD simultaneously deactivate me I'll go work for my sister at her convenience store.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

DDW said:


> If you are counting on Uber to be a permanent long term job or career, you are sadly mistaken..... If you don't have something else going on then you should quit RS and get a regular job and do RS on the side.


Why ?

I make more than most of the peeps I drive around all day. 

I can do whatever I want. 

I am my own HR department.

The brain damage from driving Uber is about 1/100 of the brain damage in a real jobby job.

4 years and 10K rides later.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

4 years you could be an expert with a degree and make a lot more, even own your own actual business.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

An expert with a degree LOL, you forgot $100K of student loans too.........just by typing that statement you've proved why "you" drive Uber.

I've owned my own business for 8 years too. Not everyone drives Uber because they have no choices left.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

I didn't forget anything, if you don't want to invest in education or think a degree makes you an expert or that Uber is comparable with owning your own business, you do you I guess.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

So, wait, are you telling me I should go back to my 9-5 corporate job loaded with benefits and a retirement plan, that after 25+ years working it sent me into a mental health decline that almost ended my life?

Don’t preach about the workplace **** face. You do what works for you. I’d rather be happy than dignified.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

How did you get that out of what I said? Oh right you just said mental health issues, maybe you should get help with that, because it's pretty obvious you just want to complain about something, cnt 😘


----------



## Daves0077 (Nov 21, 2020)

DDW said:


> The only reason I do RS is because I am working on other projects that hopefully will pay off in the future. I use the schedule flexibility and wait time to work work on my projects. If you're one of those people that sits around socializing while waiting for rides, then you have basically defined yourself as a loser because you have basically shown RS is your career rather than a stepping stone.
> 
> If you are counting on Uber to be a permanent long term job or career, you are sadly mistaken..... If you don't have something else going on then you should quit r
> RS and get a regular job and do RS on the side.


You wait for rides? I only drive when I know it will be non stop and then only with a decent quest which we don't get currently so I sit.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

I used to do the quests but then I realized it was easier to have someone follow me and mug random passengers.

Once my cousin opened a pawn shop it got really banging cash flow.

I was in a special town a few weeks ago and I think almost every ride I got a tip on, it was weird. Alot of good looking women too. Easy got to 40 rides without ending up a chalk outline in the ghetto which was a triple bonus.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

All jobs are temporary.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> All jobs are temporary.


really? is 32yrs at same company (2 positions) temporary? Huh and here I thought I was doing it wrong staying so long when others were bunny hopping job to job.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> An expert with a degree LOL, you forgot $100K of student loans too.........just by typing that statement you've proved why "you" drive Uber.
> 
> I've owned my own business for 8 years too. Not everyone drives Uber because they have no choices left.


You could have used Uber free college tuition and had no loans...😃🙃


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Daves0077 said:


> You wait for rides? I only drive when I know it will be non stop and then only with a decent quest which we don't get currently so I sit.


I only take rides with surges.....that's my rule. That is the only way to be sure you get paid a decent fare.....basically forcing a decent rate card. Taking rides without surge (XL excluded) does not cover ALL expenses, both immediate (pay out of pocket) and longterm hidden expenses (wear and tear ,depreciation, etc) AND provide a decent profit.

Basically, I don't accept a ride unless I get paid like we used to back in the earlier days of RS. So yes. I do alot of waiting. I would rather make less per day but actually be profitable for REAL. Only time I can get back to back rides with surges is 2am Fri/Sat. Even then I turn them down if rating is not high enough. I just turned down one last night. Had a $13 surge but 4.7 rating. Only had to wait a couple of minutes for a better rated pax still with surge although a little less.

In a nutshell if I can't get a high rated pax with decent pay then I just sit and wait. They will eventually come along. I will only do good rides with good pax and good pay. Simple formula.

I'll leave the problems pax and low paying rides to some other poor sap. If everyone did this. RS companies would be forced to raisyhthe pay rates.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

I like to drive. I like people. Driving people is usually entertaining. I make as much or more RS than I did my salary 9-5 that made me miserable. I would wake up, vomit from the anxiety of going to work (which i had to be at no matter what, at a set time every weekday) then drink myself to sleep at due to stress and anxiety at the end of the day. Now, I can start when I want (within reason, definitely dont want to/cant afford to miss prime times), get to wear my flip flops, break when i want, and spend most of my day in a cool car instead of a 110f warehouse. I'm happier, my family is happier. So if choosing my mental and physical wellbeing and the effects on my family makes me a loser... IM A LOSER! loud and proud.

I'm sorry a lot of people can't make it work, but it's been working for me. If it ever comes to not working, I can get a part time job for some stable income, but RS will probably still stay my current "career".


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

the benefit of not having a boss and their boss and their bosses up your arse and down your throat for 40 hours a week plus the ability to work when, where and how you want is a MUCH underrated benefit. I'd say it's even worth a few thousand in salary cut provided you can still pay the bills. I suppose that also depends on whether or not you have a sh*tty boss and/or schedule. I left a 9 to 5 pretty cush job and have been doing this full time for a few months. 

and believe me, I know I probably have to go back to a corporate or more traditional job for benefits and the like, I've learned to NEVER take for granted not having to please the suits and selling your soul to make someone else money. 

everything has its ups and downs; it's up to your individual circumstances to determine if it's right for you.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Back in the beginning it was a blast and you made really great money. That's why you see a lot of old timers in 2016 and 2017 cars. You could make $1400 to $3000 a week depending on your market. Lyft paid 100% of fares to drivers. Uber actually had good bonuses. 

But then the bottom dropped out. The writing on the wall was when Carl Ichan became a major Lyft shareholder. It was a race to the bottom since then. Now you can't even afford to keep your car in safe condition.

Why anyone drives at these rates astonishes me. 

By the time I got out of this I was able to sell my cars for top dollar and never have to be abused by another ungrateful f-tard again.

The economy is booming now. It's a great time to start a biz or even get a straight job. 

Quit! Quit Now!


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

SHalester said:


> really? is 32yrs at same company (2 positions) temporary? Huh and here I thought I was doing it wrong staying so long when others were bunny hopping job to job.


you are the best janitor who works for the lowest wages, why would they replace you?


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> If it weren't corporations like Lyft or Uber, it would be 2 other amoral corporations.


Unfortunately . . .this is more true than we know


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Judge and Jury said:


> Saw a bunch of horse beating memes on this forum today. Do I need to repost them here?
> 
> By the way, haven't seen one of your fart jokes lately.


Sorry but I'm the one known for dead horse and fart GIFs.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

osii said:


> Back in the beginning it was a blast and you made really great money. That's why you see a lot of old timers in 2016 and 2017 cars. You could make $1400 to $3000 a week depending on your market. Lyft paid 100% of fares to drivers. Uber actually had good bonuses.
> 
> But then the bottom dropped out. The writing on the wall was when Carl Ichan became a major Lyft shareholder. It was a race to the bottom since then. Now you can't even afford to keep your car in safe condition.
> 
> ...


AMEN to that!
You hit the nail on the head with your comments. Always amazes me that drivers are willing to PAY U/L to do rides....

You can always spot the U/L shills on this board. They are the ones with glowing comments on how great it is to work for U/L......


----------

